# Protein With A Kliche



## DrVon (Oct 24, 2021)

When I decided to make a Protein style pedal I didn't want to remove my Kliche off my pedal board. So I decided to throw together a 3 in 1.

Thanks for the late night help about the grounding question. It's a good group around here. 



https://imgur.com/a/qoOjl7R


----------



## Dan M (Oct 24, 2021)

Very nice.  I need to build a giant pedal with giant lights.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Oct 24, 2021)

I love me some triple dirt boxes!!  Of these I've only made the green.  Great sounding circuit.


----------



## Barry (Oct 24, 2021)

That's a roomy enclosure, I would've thought the boards would be crowded, looks great!


----------



## DAJE (Oct 24, 2021)

Very cool indeed. I particularly like the amp-light LEDs in 3 different colours.


----------



## DrVon (Oct 24, 2021)

DAJE said:


> Very cool indeed. I particularly like the amp-light LEDs in 3 different colours.


I used some bezel lights from AliExpress. Hot glued them into place. Then using a 5mm led bezel hot glued into the bezel light.


----------



## DAJE (Oct 25, 2021)

DrVon said:


> I used some bezel lights from AliExpress. Hot glued them into place. Then using a 5mm led bezel hot glued into the bezel light.


Right, so there's a standard LED/bezel inside the big one? That's brilliant, thanks for the tip.


----------



## JamieJ (Oct 25, 2021)

Love this! Good work!


----------



## DrVon (Oct 25, 2021)

DAJE said:


> Right, so there's a standard LED/bezel inside the big one? That's brilliant, thanks for the tip.


Unfortunately I cant take credit. I found some random blog post online that showed this method. Looks a little messy on the inside but super cool on the outside.


----------



## DAJE (Oct 25, 2021)

DrVon said:


> Unfortunately I cant take credit. I found some random blog post online that showed this method. Looks a little messy on the inside but super cool on the outside.


Well, you can take _some_ credit for a fine example of a borrowed idea. No harm in that. 

Is this the AliEx seller you got them from? That's the only one I can find, a bit expensive but those purple ones are calling to me...


----------



## DrVon (Oct 25, 2021)

DAJE said:


> Well, you can take _some_ credit for a fine example of a borrowed idea. No harm in that.
> 
> Is this the AliEx seller you got them from? That's the only one I can find, a bit expensive but those purple ones are calling to me...


Not the same seller. I purchased the whole light assembly as that's what the blog post had suggested. That price is for qty 5 though so not too bad. $1 per pedal. They will be plastic lens and hardware though. I'm ok with that as you avoid any un wanted conductivity issues.


----------



## DrVon (Oct 31, 2021)

I have a bit of a issue with my pro 10 Green build. I noticed at low volume there was a momentary pitch noise when moving the tone pot in one spot. Yesterday playing at louder volumes and stacking overdrives the noise was persistent.

Video and pictures in the link.





__





						0 new items by Ryan Carlson
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				





I have replaced the tone pot, swapped out the opamps as I have a bunch. Re flowed all joints that I could access underneath the board. Removed the socket of Q2 and swapped in a new one as I thought the transistor was a little loose in the socket.

Any advice would be great.


----------



## DrVon (Nov 4, 2021)

Just wanted to bump this as I'm still looking for any advice. I have tried isolating the power supply as I have one incoming 9v going to three boards. The issue didn't go away unfortunately. Would the buffer from the Kliche be causing this issue?

Also is there a schematic available? There isn't one in the build docs.


----------



## Sturdag Lagernathy (Nov 5, 2021)

If you move this to troubleshooting I'm sure you'd get better engagement!


----------

